# Check this out HAPPY THANKSGIVING !



## Maidrite (Nov 23, 2005)

*Check this out HAPPY THANKSGIVING ! FIXED WORKS NOW !*

I HOPE THIS WORKS. 
HAPPY THANKSGIVING !
www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?cont=1&hdr=0&pv=TG01EN


----------



## middie (Nov 23, 2005)

it didn't work for me


----------



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2005)

Nope... me either


----------



## cara (Nov 23, 2005)

try this one: 
http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3D0183913358

Maidrite, this is just great!!!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2005)

Love it Maidrite!! Happy Thanksgiving to you too!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 23, 2005)

Funny Maidrite!

Cameron


----------



## kadesma (Nov 23, 2005)

That was so cute    Thanks Maidrite..I'm going to show this to Cade tomorrow..
kadesma


----------



## Dina (Nov 23, 2005)

Same to you Maidrite!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 24, 2005)

Right back atcha, James!!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and Barbara!!


----------

